# A moi la Belgique !



## macinside (28 Juillet 2004)

c'est juste pour faire de la concurrence a ce sujet   :love:


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

J'ai le droit de faire un sujet pour mon quartier ?


----------



## Mille Sabords (28 Juillet 2004)

+1

je ne suis pas Belge mais simple symptisant   
et des racines belges pas si profondes que ça  

Foguenne avec nous !
 


Bonnes vacances à ceux qui en prennent  :style:


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2004)

Vous avez un drapeau ? parce que c'est ça le fond du pb


----------



## Mille Sabords (28 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez un drapeau ? parce que c'est ça le fond du pb



http://amicaledouanes.free.fr/texba/photos/Texba/b11.jpg


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2004)




----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

ils vont pas nous sortir les blasons Flamands et du Brabant quand même ?


----------



## nato kino (28 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste pour faire de la concurrence a ce sujet   :love:



T'es Gelbe toi ?   Déjà que 9-3 c'était pas terrible...  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ils vont pas nous sortir les blasons Flamands et du Brabant quand même ?



demande juste  a Poje  de sortir les verres


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

Moules-frites, j'aime. Ca compte ?


----------



## Mille Sabords (28 Juillet 2004)

Le plat pays et quelques spécialités locales...

http://www.orchideerose.net/moule frite1.JPG
http://www.inflatables.co.il/images/sm-imitations-leffe-beer.jpg
http://membres.lycos.fr/guyguess/images/AnnieCrdy.jpg

.. à classer par ordre de préférence  


toujours pas de Foguenne à l'horizon :mouais: 

PS: Mackie est un pseudonyme, son vrai nom est Jacky Van Den Mackye


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

mackie vante la belgique alors qu'il a jamais bouffé de Pot'Je Vleesch !!


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mackie vante la belgique alors qu'il a jamais bouffé de Pot'Je Vleesch !!



c'est pas de belgique  c'est de dunkerque   :mouais:


----------



## Mille Sabords (28 Juillet 2004)

on fait du troc interfrontalier, on échange du Pot'Je Vleesch contre de la bière


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas de belgique  c'est de dunkerque   :mouais:



et mangé dans toute la flandre maritime... banlieusard !


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love:

Mon beau pays et la bonne Kriek Belle-Vue, la bonne Rodenback, la bonne Hoegaarden :love: :love: :love:


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf! :love:
> 
> Mon beau pays et la bonne Kriek Belle-Vue, la bonne Rodenback, la bonne Hoegaarden :love: :love: :love:


 :love:  slurp, santé !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Hips! vi! A la tienne Etienne :rateau: :love: hips! :love:


----------



## nato kino (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf! :love:
> 
> Mon beau pays et la bonne Kriek Belle-Vue, la bonne Rodenback, la bonne Hoegaarden :love: :love: :love:



Men fout, j'ai du sang de mineur gelbe, bien noir, bien brillant, qui fait chaud l'hiver !!  :rateau:  :love: 

_Pis aussi de l'espagnol, mais ça c'est plus « olé-olè », ça se raconte pas, ça se vit !! _  :rose:


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Moules-frites, j'aime. Ca compte ?


Tu es des nôtres.


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf! :love:
> 
> Mon beau pays et la bonne Kriek Belle-Vue, la bonne Rodenback, la bonne Hoegaarden :love: :love: :love:


J'vous offre une chope au fût, mam'zelle?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

En bouteille pour moi, toujours, question de goût  :love: mais volontier cela dit :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2004)

C'est sur que les questions de gout ont l'air de te préoccuper...


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Get a life


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2004)

piquée au vif...

tu penses...


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

Nan mais...    je ne me formalise vraiment pas pour si peu Sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

"Formaliser" !!!!!!!!!!

Bien !!!, pas de vulgarité, rien, bravo !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

Même pas mal...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

....zzzzzzzzz

......zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

la gelbique aux gelbes !





pfou la kriek   
:sick:
:love:


----------



## clampin (29 Juillet 2004)

A propos de Kriek voici la Belle vue

http://dremacle.free.fr/bel0305.mpg


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> A propos de Kriek voici la Belle vue
> 
> http://dremacle.free.fr/bel0305.mpg



J'ai toujours adoré les pubs Belle Vue.


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

C'est clair qu'elles déchirent, ils en ont fait des séries de cartes boomerang  :love:


----------



## kokoloko (29 Juillet 2004)

C'est vrai qu'une bonne Kriek avec sa portion de fromage et de saucisson sur une terrasse au soleil, là maintenant. Haaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grug2 (29 Juillet 2004)

eviv al Gelbique erbil !


----------



## Yip (30 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> eviv al Gelbique erbil !




eviv 2gurG !   



Et le fromage des trappistes de Chimay, on l'oublie


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> la gelbique aux gelbes !



Je dirai même plus : *Vive la Gerbique ! La Gerbique aux gerbes ! *


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

Le casier est bien au frais là :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (31 Juillet 2004)

eviv al  keirk erbil ! :love:









:hosto:


----------



## Gilbertus (31 Juillet 2004)

Ah les Belges : leur bonne humeur, leur Humour, leurs bières, leurs moules frites, etc.

Tout un poème.  :love:  :love:  :love:

Et vive les rollmops à déguster sur les plages de la Mer du Nord


----------



## katelijn (31 Juillet 2004)

Potverdomme! Et la Duvel, alors? Avec des crevettes fraiches. Et les chicons? 
Et notre premier ministre en 1945: Achiel Van Acker : j'agit d'abord, après  
je réfléchis!
Et pour ceux qui causent les deux langues:

Achiel Van Acker

 'Assiel parle le bruzois dans les deux langues nationales
*
 Bruggeling en voormalig Belgisch premier Achiel Van Acker heb ik in zijn laatste levensjaren tamelijk goed gekend.
 We gingen tweemaal per jaar met hem souperen in de 'Duc de Bourgogne', ter gelegenheid van de bijeenkomst van de Commissie van het stadsarchief en van die van de stadsbibliotheek, waarvan hij lid was.

 Hij vertelde heel plezierig, hoewel nogal voorspelbaar: het waren steeds dezelfde 'anekdoten' en in dezelfde volgorde, zodat men ze na een paar keren bijna kon meezeggen. De gezelligheid was evenwel gegarandeerd.

 Eenmaal, toen het vroor dat het kraakte, stond zijn chauffeur de hele avond de auto op te warmen die voor de deur stond (de Kleine Vismarkt was toen nog niet verkeersvrij) en Fernand Traen waagde het hem te vragen of we de man niet moesten binnen laten komen. "En worom", vroeg Achiel, "dat is toch z'n stiel?".*
De authenticiteit van die uitspraken wordt uiteraard niet gegarandeerd. Men heeft ook mopjes uitgevonden "à la manière d'Assiel".
1. De Israëlische eerste minister Golda Meir kwam op bezoek in Brussel.
Bij het uitstappen uit het vliegtuig werd ze verwelkomd door eerste minister Van Acker.
Ze zegde hem*: «*Shalom*»
Waarop hij antwoordde*: «*Chale femme*»

2. Na een officieel bezoek aan Zambia gaf hij zijn indrukken weer*:
«*En Zambie, ze n?ai rencontré que des zens biens*».

3.Tijdens een bezoek in Afrika, werd hij vergast op een inlandse dans door mooie zwarte meisjes, enkel gekleed met een raffia rokje rond de lenden.
Op zeker ogenblik riep hij de lokale ceremoniemeester bij zich en fluisterde hem iets in de oren.
Enkele minuten later stonden de meisjes poedelnaakt te dansen.
Vroeg nadien zijn kabinetschef*:
«*Maar wat heb je daar in die zijn oor gefluisterd om zo een resultaat te bekomen*?*»
«*Ehwel*», antwoordde Achiel, «*het was zo warme en ik hadde zo een dorst, dat ik hem gezegd heb*: Sampagne pour tout le monde*».
4. Achiel had een verkoudheid en riep de geneesheer van het parlement bij zich.
Die vroeg: "Est-ce que vous toussez Monsieur le Président?"
Antwoordde Asiel: "Ah wie docteur, ze tousse de la mutuelle".
5.In 1946 ging hij de strijd aan tegen de winterse koude door het versneld delven van steenkool: de bekende "kolenslag".
Men vroeg hem: "Maar hoe zal u die kolen ter bestemming brengen? Er is immers een groot tekort aan spoorwegwagons".
Antwoordde Asiel: "Nous allons les transporter sur des pénisses".
8. De grand commis de l?Etat Jean Snoy werd benoemd tot secretaris generaal van het ministerie van Financiën.
Hij kwam zijn opwachting maken bij Kamervoorzitter Van Acker.
Toen hij in zijn kabinet binnentrad vond hij hem in gedachten verzonken en ging zich bij zijn bureau aanmelden:
"Baron Snoy".
"Prenez une saise Mesieu" zegde Asiel.
Baron (later graaf) Snoy was nooit zo onheus behandeld en zegde met wat hogere en geïrriteerde stem:
"Baron Snoy et d?Oppuers".
Waarop Asiel: "Mais prenez deux saises Mesieur".


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Juillet 2004)

Dus, wie begrijpt niet de voorige post?  :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dus, wie begrijpt niet de voorige post?  :love: :love:



traduction SVP !  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dus, wie begrijpt niet de voorige post?  :love: :love:



Moi. :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> traduction SVP !  :mouais:


 "Qui ne comprend pas le post précédent ?" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Potverdomme! Et la Duvel, alors? Avec des crevettes fraiches. Et les chicons?
> Et notre premier ministre en 1945: Achiel Van Acker : j'agit d'abord, après
> je réfléchis!
> Et pour ceux qui causent les deux langues:
> ...




selon sherlock

_
*
Le brugeois et ancien belge le Premier ministre fluet j'ai assez bien
connu Van Acker dans ses dernières années de la vie.
Nous sommes allés souper deux fois par an avec lui dans le 'Duc le
bourgogne ', à l'occasion de la réunion de la commission de
l'archive urbaine et de ceux-ci de la bibliothèque urbaine dont il a
été le membre.

Il racontés très agréable, bien qu'assez prévisible : ce ont
toujours été les mêmes 'anecdotes 'et dans le même ordre, pour que
lui elle retournent après un couple ait presque pu meezeggen. Le
gezelligheid avait toutefois été garanti.

Il a gelé une fois, à ce moment-là qu'il a craqué, se trouvait son
chauffeur le soir entier la voiture  chauffer qui ne se trouvait pour
la porte (le petit marché aux poissons a été à ce moment-là pas
encore fermée à la circulation) et Fernand Traen a risqué lui  lui
demander si nous n'avons pas dû laisser l'homme venir au sein.  "et
worom", fluet, "c'est tôt pourtant son métier?". *
L'authenticité de ces prononciations n'est pas garantie bien entendu.
Lui mopjes "à le tiroir manière a également inventé d'Assiel". 1.
Le premier ministre israélien Golda Meir est venue en visite à
Bruxelles.
Lors descendre de l'avion, elle a été accueillie  le premier
ministre Van Acker.
Elle lui a dite * : "* Shalom *" sur lequel il a répondu * : "* Chale
femme *"

2. Après une visite officielle à la Zambie il a reflété est les
impressions * : "* et Zambie, eux n?ai rencontré que de zens biens
*".

3.Tijdens une visite en Afrique, il a été régalé habillé
uniquement sur une danse indigène par les jolies filles noires, avec
une rabane rokje autour des lenden.
Au certain moment il a appelé le maître de cérémonie local lors
s'et a chuchoté lui quelque chose dans les oreilles.
Quelques minutes les filles se trouvaient tardif danser poedelnaakt .

A demandé plus tard à son chef de cabinet * : "* mais ce que tu as
chuchoté là dans cette son oreille pour tellement un résultat
obtenir * ? *" "* Ehwel *", fluet a répondu, "* si chaude et me hadde
a été tellement une soif qui je l'ai dit * : Sampagne pour tout le
monde *". 4. fluet a eu un rhume et a appelé le médecin du parlement
lors se.
Ceux-ci a demandé : "Est-ce que vous toussez Monsieur le Président?"

A répondu l'asile : "Ah à qui docteur, eux tousse le tiroir
mutuelle". 5.In 1946 il a engagé la lutte contre hivernale froide par
accéléré creuser de charbon : la personne connue "coup de charbon".

Il l'a demandé : "Mais comment  apporterez-vous ce charbon pour la
destination ?  il y a en effet un grand manque de spoorwegwagons ".

A répondu l'asile : "Nous allons leçon transporter sur de
pénisses". 8. Le grand commis le l?Etat Jean Snoy a été nommé
comme le secrétaire général du ministère des finances.
Il est venu faire sa opwachting chez le président de la Chambre Van
Acker.
Il dans son cabinet a entré à ce moment-là l'a trouvé lui dans les
pensées ont sombré et s'est allé dans son bureau inscrire : "Le
baron Snoy".  "Prenez" a dit l'asile de "une saise Mesieu.
Le baron (tardif le comte) Snoy n'avait été traité jamais si
désobligeant et a dit avec ce que la voix haute et irritée : "Le
baron Snoy et d?Oppuers".
Sur quoi asile : "Mais prenez deux saises Mesieur"._


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> selon sherlock (...)



Et selon Mackie?


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et selon Mackie?



je donne ma langue au chat de ma signature


----------



## tomtom (31 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je donne ma langue au chat de ma signature



Ça devient une obsession


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient une obsession



oublie pas de sauvez le chat toi aussi


----------



## tomtom (31 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas de sauvez le chat toi aussi



Je ne suis pas encore végétarien


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

tu mange chinois ce soir ?


----------



## tomtom (31 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu mange chinois ce soir ?



Non, je mange chez toi, t'as oublié?


----------



## dude (31 Juillet 2004)

A moi la Belgique!! Depuis 4 jours je vis de l'autre coté de la frontiere. Je suis en Belgie youpi! Mais cela ne m'enpeche pas de préférer la Gerardus donker a la Chouffe (biere decevante d'ailleurs).

Quelqu'un vit a Riemste?   Tout les jours je vais changer de pays hehe :bebe:

PS: Par contre pas de mac jusqu'a une date inderteminée


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Non, je mange chez toi, t'as oublié?



grenaille de l'ile de ré et filet de boeuf au barbecue , ça te va ?


----------



## tomtom (31 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> grenaille de l'ile de ré et filet de boeuf au barbecue , ça te va ?



Ça manque un peu de légume tout ça :hein:


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

c'est ça la grenaille


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2004)

Et ouais faut tout exlpiquer...


----------



## tomtom (31 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça la grenaille



Je sais ce que c'est, ça n'empêche que ça manque de légumes :hein:


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Je sais ce que c'est, ça n'empêche que ça manque de légumes :hein:



tu va voir, cuite avec des petites saucisses et des herbes, .... RAAHAHAHAHAH !!!


----------



## katelijn (31 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> selon sherlock
> 
> _
> *
> ...





     :mouais:   
 :love: 
On n'est pas sortie de l'auberge!


----------



## katelijn (31 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dus, wie begrijpt niet de voorige post?  :love: :love:



 On leur donne des cours?     
Gij in  A.B.N. (Algemeen Beschaafd Nederlands), ik in het westvlaamsch  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2004)

Sans façon, merci, les langues mortes servent peu...


----------



## dude (1 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans façon, merci, les langues mortes servent peu...


ahhhhh :sleep:


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> On leur donne des cours?
> Gij in  A.B.N. (Algemeen Beschaafd Nederlands), ik in het westvlaamsch  :rose:



pas la peine chérie, on sait que tu manies bien les langues !!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## katelijn (1 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine chérie, on sait que tu manies bien les langues !!! :love: :love: :love:




je cause pas anglais, moi  
pratique pour l'informatique


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> A moi la Belgique!! Depuis 4 jours je vis de l'autre coté de la frontiere. Je suis en Belgie youpi! Mais cela ne m'enpeche pas de préférer la Gerardus donker a la Chouffe (biere decevante d'ailleurs).
> 
> Quelqu'un vit a Riemste?   Tout les jours je vais changer de pays hehe :bebe:
> 
> PS: Par contre pas de mac jusqu'a une date inderteminée


 Moi j'habite en Belgique :love: tu peux venir me dire bonjour :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> On leur donne des cours?
> Gij in  A.B.N. (Algemeen Beschaafd Nederlands), ik in het westvlaamsch  :rose:


 Ik moet goed Nederlands praten voor mijn student job   Leuk !


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ik moet goed Nederlands praten voor mijn student job   Leuk !



het is die deze job van student?


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

euh, l'est pas très compréhensible ton néerlandais Mackie   :love: on dirait du tit chinois :love:

J'suis guide aux grottes de Han


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> euh, l'est pas très compréhensible ton néerlandais Mackie   :love: on dirait du tit chinois :love:



son français n'est pas plus compréhensible... mais là, je n'oserais pas insultais les chinois !


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

moi qui avait un nikon F5 en vue


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais là, je n'oserais pas insultais les chinois !



C'est exprès hein?


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est exprès hein?



même pas, j'ai jeanba, gognol, maousse et benjamin à l'appart et on boit meme pas de l'alcool...

bon, on va changer ça et ouvrir quelques chimay bleues !


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

dégoupillées !


----------



## WebOliver (1 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dégoupillées !



Santé.


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dégoupillées !



"tension, ça va pété


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> même pas, j'ai jeanba, gognol, maousse et benjamin à l'appart et on boit meme pas de l'alcool...
> 
> bon, on va changer ça et ouvrir quelques chimay bleues !



Ah quand même! alors on peut foutre la merde sur les forums alors?


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah quand même! alors on peut foutre la merde sur les forums alors?



comme d'hab quoi


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

Santé !  

Narf! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah quand même! alors on peut foutre la merde sur les forums alors?



On peut toujours  !!!


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

mega burp?


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab quoi



si j'ai bien entendu benjamin, tu puex toujours te branler pour devenir admin... mais il a peut-être pas dit "branler"...

vu que ça, non plus, tu ne sais pas ce que c'est...


----------



## katelijn (2 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> euh, l'est pas très compréhensible ton néerlandais Mackie   :love: on dirait du tit chinois :love:
> 
> J'suis guide aux grottes de Han





Arm kind :love:  :love: 
Tu est toute la journée là-dedans? :affraid:
Ça caille là- dedans   
Bon courage


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai bien entendu benjamin, tu puex toujours te branler pour devenir admin... mais il a peut-être pas dit "branler"...
> 
> vu que ça, non plus, tu ne sais pas ce que c'est...


 en même temps ça fait que 1 heure qu'il picole


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> je cause pas anglais, moi
> pratique pour l'informatique


Si tu veux des cours ...  
Suis nul en néerlandais en revanche ! Suis pourtant sorti avec 2 hollandaises durant mes vacances (il y a bien longtemps je l'avoue ...), mais on a pas du discuter beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> mais on a pas du discuter beaucoup !



même pas avec les mains  


_ok, je sors..._


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

mmmmmh, les langues étrangères :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mmmmmh, les langues étrangères :love:



ça devient franchement libidineux ici...


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> même pas avec les mains
> 
> 
> _ok, je sors..._


 tiens tu es revenu toi ? 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens tu es revenu toi ?
> 
> :love:



tu me manquais tellement...    :affraid:


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Bon alors finalement, c'est à qui la Gelbique ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

ben au roi des Gelbes


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ben au roi des Gelbes


 Ben non, les Gelbes sont à leur roi, ok
mais leur pays, la Gelbique à qui qu'il est ?
Aux Gelbes !

ah, ok.

bon on peut fermer.


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Pfou c'est vraiment le merdier ce pays quand meme


----------



## gotan (2 Août 2004)

Bah revenons à l'essentiel:

http://www.delirium.be/
http://www.lawepionnaise.be/
http://www.achouffe.be/
http://www.fagnes.be/
http://www.bocq.be/
et d'autres sur http://users.skynet.be/belgobiere/

et une bière à la fraise de tout près de chez moi svp!


----------



## gotan (3 Août 2004)

un petit classement par genre : http://www.bierebel.com/


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Ca vaut pas une bonne guinness


----------



## gotan (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca vaut pas une bonne guinness


Tu te trompe de thread : c'est pas gelbois ca!!


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

sans dec' ???????????  

C'etait pour taquiner les Gelbes


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Arm kind :love:  :love:
> Tu est toute la journée là-dedans? :affraid:
> Ça caille là- dedans
> Bon courage


 Oué, toute la journée :love: il fait pas trop froid, 12-13°, ce qui est parfait avec le temps en ce moment  il y fait bien frais dans ma grotte 

Je fais en moyenne 3 visites par jour 
Ik doe ongeveer 3 bezoeken per dag  :love:


----------



## katelijn (3 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux des cours ...
> Suis nul en néerlandais en revanche ! Suis pourtant sorti avec 2 hollandaises durant mes vacances (il y a bien longtemps je l'avoue ...), mais on a pas du discuter beaucoup !




Quand tu retomberas sur des hollandaises, fais moi signe  
Je te preparerais un petit glossaire


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Pfff a son age ca serait pas serieux, il risquerais de peter la pile pour le coeur


----------



## katelijn (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfff a son age ca serait pas serieux, il risquerais de peter la pile pour le coeur



Un peu de respect, jeune homme    
Pas tout le monde peut s'user la santé a jouer avec des peluches


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Arrete, elle m'a quitté, je suis desesperé


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

C'est ici qu'on parle de Belgique?...   







Allez Justine.  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Arrete, elle m'a quitté, je suis desesperé



Elle t'as quittée?  
Vu ce que tu lui a fait subir :mouais: 
Demande une autre à ta Maman


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

ah voui pas bete ca !

Maaaaaaaaaaaaamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !!!!
Ze veux une autre vache peluche qui danse la techno !!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah voui pas bete ca !
> 
> Maaaaaaaaaaaaamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !!!!
> Ze veux une autre vache peluche qui danse la techno !!



Narf... :love:


----------



## katelijn (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah voui pas bete ca !
> 
> Maaaaaaaaaaaaamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !!!!
> Ze veux une autre vache peluche qui danse la techno !!



Et si t'essayais une vache qui danse "le lac des cygnes"  
Ell s'userais pas si vite


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Narf... :love:


 Petite question en passant : Webo c'est quoi la typo que tu utilises pour ta peluche ?
(une kabel ?)


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Tient pour le fun je filmerais ma vache (voui j'ai menti elle est encore a la maison) en train de danser


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

euh Bassman, tu viens de te faire traiter de lapin


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

voui mais par une peluche donc c'est pas trop grave


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Petite question en passant : Webo c'est quoi la typo que tu utilises pour ta peluche ?
> (une kabel ?)



C'est la police... Tintin.  Eh, t'as gentil avec Flat... pis d'abord c'est pas _ma_ peluche.  Je n'ai aucun pouvoir sur elle, ou sur lui.


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est la police... Tintin.  Eh, t'as gentil avec Flat... pis d'abord c'est pas _ma_ peluche.  Je n'ai aucun pouvoir sur elle, ou sur lui.


 -Bon sang mais c'est bien sur
- je dirais même plus...

merci 

Flat c'est parce que tu peux pas t'empecher de lui aplatir la tronche quand il/elle te cache l'ecran ?

(PS : sinon un truc pour en determiner le sexe, fais comme avec les moustiques, si y'a du poil au pattes c'est une femelle  )


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu retomberas sur des hollandaises, fais moi signe
> Je te preparerais un petit glossaire


C'est gentil, mais çà fait 17 ans (purée 17 ans ...) que je suis casé. Les Hollandaises çà fait bien longtemps que je ne leur cours plus après ! Même si certaines le mériteraient !


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici qu'on parle de Belgique?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh tiens, notre Juju nationale 

Elle est de Han-sur-Lesse, mon bled, je la vois parfois au village


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oh tiens, notre Juju nationale
> 
> Elle est de Han-sur-Lesse, mon bled, je la vois parfois au village



Ah... je savais pas...   :love:    :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> pis d'abord c'est pas _ma_ peluche.



elle est a qui alors ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle est a qui alors ?



Faut suivre: elle est grande et se débrouille toute seule.  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2004)

tu la pas noyer dans le lac ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu la pas noyer dans le lac ?



Ça sait nager un Flat... ça fait même de l'apnée... :casse:


----------



## Piewhy (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf! :love:
> 
> Mon beau pays et la bonne Kriek Belle-Vue, la bonne Rodenback, la bonne Hoegaarden :love: :love: :love:


 J'adore notre pays vive la kriek et Eddy Merckx


----------



## Lio70 (3 Août 2004)

J'aime bien not' bon roi; il est bien brave. Et aussi les moules-frites et les carbonnades à la flamande préparées par mon papa, les boulets à la liégeoise, la Kriek, la Mort Subite, la Jup' (Garçon, une 33 avec un grand col, s'il vous plaît), les laquements au sirop d'érable (sur la foire de Liège uniquement), et Modern__Thing qui lance des cocktails Molotov dans les grottes de Han (si, si, je t'ai vue faire). Quoi d'autre? Ah oui, nos cathédrales, les plages de sable fin (une p'tite virée au Zoute?), Tintin et Milou, les touristes japonais qui posent devant Manneken Pis. J'oubliais: je préfère Kim (tant pis pour Juju).


----------



## Piewhy (3 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien not' bon roi; il est bien brave. Et aussi les moules-frites et les carbonnades à la flamande préparées par mon papa, les boulets à la liégeoise, la Kriek, la Mort Subite, la Jup' (Garçon, une 33 avec un grand col, s'il vous plaît), les laquements au sirop d'érable (sur la foire de Liège uniquement), et Modern__Thing qui lance des cocktails Molotov dans les grottes de Han (si, si, je t'ai vue faire). Quoi d'autre? Ah oui, nos cathédrales, les plages de sable fin (une p'tite virée au Zoute?), Tintin et Milou, les touristes japonais qui posent devant Manneken Pis. J'oubliais: je préfère Kim (tant pis pour Juju).


 Liège!! VIVE LE CARRE (ça c'est fait )


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Oué, le carré il n'y a que ça de vrai :love:


----------



## Lio70 (3 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Liège!! VIVE LE CARRE (ça c'est fait )


Tu aimes le Carré, cher ami?  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
Mais... c'est un endroit ignoble! Disons que c'était chouette jusque la fin des années 80.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

C'est cool le déluge et tous ces chouettes petits cafés :love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool le déluge et tous ces chouettes petits cafés :love:



Vivement l'AES Belge.  :love:


----------



## Piewhy (3 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Tu aimes le Carré, cher ami?  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> Mais... c'est un endroit ignoble! Disons que c'était chouette jusque la fin des années 80.


 Si c'est à cause des gens qui vomissent partout entre le 15 septembre et le 1er janvier que tu trouve cet endroit ignoble vomis donc avec eux c'est tellement plus sympa :d

 si c'est à cause des enc$$$$ qui cherche la bagarre tout le temps alors que tu ne fais juste que vomir... je comprends


----------



## Piewhy (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool le déluge et tous ces chouettes petits cafés :love:


 Sans oulblier la Guimbarde!


----------



## Lio70 (3 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est à cause des gens qui vomissent partout entre le 15 septembre et le 1er janvier que tu trouve cet endroit ignoble vomis donc avec eux c'est tellement plus sympa :d
> 
> si c'est à cause des enc$$$$ qui cherche la bagarre tout le temps alors que tu ne fais juste que vomir... je comprends


En fait, c'est à cause des enc$$$$ qui vomissent partout entre le 15 septembre et le 1er janvier et qui, sous l'influence de l'alcool et du reste, se livrent sans aucune limite à la déliquance urbaine dans les quartiers résidentiels avoisinants sous prétexte de s'amuser, et cherchent la bagarre avec les gens qui "osent" demander qu'on les respecte. Je serais d'ailleurs curieux de savoir combien de vrais liégeois fréquentent encore le Carré. Il y a belle lurette qu'ils se sont déportés vers la place des Carmes et la place du Marché où, enfin, ils ont pu retrouver la convivialité qui fut jadis celle du Carré...


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vivement l'AES Belge.  :love:


 Attends de rencontrer le Pot-au-Lait  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Attends de rencontrer le Pot-au-Lait  :love:


Ah oui, le Pot au Lait, c'est cool!


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Y a aussi la taverne danoise... et le tam-tam, je suis fort branchée cocktails :love: :love: :love: :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (3 Août 2004)

+1 fan de la Belgique ... et surtout d'un ptit belge :love: :love: :love: 

Ce week-end j'ai découvert la Kriek et la Hoegaarden  :love: et si le reste du pays est aussi bon que ces deux-là je ... craque :love:


----------



## Lio70 (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a aussi la taverne danoise... et le tam-tam, je suis fort branchée cocktails :love: :love: :love: :rateau:


Absolument! Je n'y suis jamais allé moi-même mais mon père y est encore passé récemment avec des amis; c'est bien agréable. J'irai sans doute prochainement avec un copain. Quant à la "Danish", il faut goûter les "assiettes nordiques"; un délice! Verdure, poissons fumés, caviar (beaucoup moins cher qu'on pourrait le penser) à déguster en terrasse avec un petit vin blanc. Quel plaisir...

Il y a aussi le 15 août. Je déconseille la journée du 15 car il y a trop de monde, mais plutôt l'après-midi du 14 août jusque vers minuit. C'est animé et encore assez convival. Après minuit, ça commence à dégénérer. Ah... Je me souviens quan d j'étais plus jeune, je sortais tout le temps à la Chapelle. Les liégeois, vous vous souvenez de la Chapelle? Bref, le 14 août, la Chapelle louait une petite salle en Outremeuse et faisait "son" 15 août. Ce furent aussi de grands moments. Désiré, l'ancien sorteur, est maintenant au Pot. Il n'a pas changé.

 :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> +1 fan de la Belgique ... et surtout d'un ptit belge :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Ce week-end j'ai découvert la Kriek et la Hoegaarden  :love: et si le reste du pays est aussi bon que ces deux-là je ... craque :love:


    mes deux bières préférées ! :love:

Oué, le reste est tout aussi bon  

tu viens quand  ?


----------



## Macounette (3 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> mes deux bières préférées ! :love:
> 
> Oué, le reste est tout aussi bon
> 
> tu viens quand  ?


Dès que je peux...


----------



## Lio70 (3 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> +1 fan de la Belgique ... et surtout d'un ptit belge :love: :love: :love:


Ah... je t'envoie un bon coup de boule, avec une grosse bise dedans!


----------



## Macounette (3 Août 2004)

Merciiii :love: dès que je peux je te rends la politesse...

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lio70._  groumpf...


----------



## Lio70 (3 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merciiii :love: dès que je peux je te rends la politesse...
> 
> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lio70._  groumpf...


C'est vraiment dommage que ton compagnon ne puisse être présent à l'AE de Paris en septembre. Demande lui juste de te faire une piqûre de Belgitude avant ton voyage.


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

je ne dirais qu'une chose : À moi la Gelbique :love:


----------



## Lio70 (4 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je ne dirais qu'une chose : À moi la Gelbique :love:


Mille sabords, encore un envahisseur!


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Mille sabords, encore un envahisseur!


 non, non, enfin pas tout à fait


----------



## Lio70 (4 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> non, non, enfin pas tout à fait


Me voici rassuré!


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

bon, mais pas non plus


----------



## Lio70 (4 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, mais pas non plus


Pas grave. On t'aime bien.  :love:


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave. On t'aime bien.  :love:


 moi aussi :love:
...




...
 


nan, vraiment :love:


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vivement l'AES Belge.  :love:



mouahahahahaha... rien que pour te voir te décoincer en Gelbique (et surtout vomir tes bières comme mackie), j'irais bien à l'AES Belge. je vais demander à ma chère BOB si elle veut bien venir...  

nota : alem 1/4 wallon (merchi popa...  ) et pour bien faire iech mon monde, 1/4 portos aussi !   (là, c'est spéciale dédicace à Miss Silvinha et à mon chéri d'amour Mini !  :love: )


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

finalement t'es un vrai croisé de tout et n'importe quoi ch'tiot gamin ?


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2004)

vi un vrai pitchard quouo.. et incor, j'o du bol pasque si ça s'treuve, j'oro pu être croiser avec incor plein de paysse : polacs, kabyles, marocains, tcheques, tunisiens, andalous, italiens... j'arrête là, yen a trop de différents dans ma ville natale, mais un point commun, on est tous picard et in keuse tous pitchard ! 
vive la diversité ! 

je me souviens de 2 trucs : en primaire, notre instit arrivé tout droit du Gers ne comprenait pas notre patois et donc on pouvait causer tranquille sans qu'il comprenne (enfin pendant un temps) et aussi son émerveillement, lui qui venait de la montagne, sur le fait qu'il y ait très peu de noms typiquement français (moi, c'est un nom commun mais l'origine est suisse déja...  ) : Kafallah :love: , Ciekowsky, Czeryba, Vanderdonckt, Warme (nom picard datant de l'occupation espagnole-flamande, au départ Warmez), Vanoye, Miszczak, Begliomini, Musa, Diaz, Figueiro, Janeiro, Kone, N'Dyaye, Nafa (kabyle), Toure, etc... étaient plus courants que les patronymes francophons. Nous aimions ça aussi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mouahahahahaha... rien que pour te voir te décoincer en Gelbique (et surtout vomir tes bières comme mackie), j'irais bien à l'AES Belge. je vais demander à ma chère BOB si elle veut bien venir...
> 
> nota : alem 1/4 wallon (merchi popa...  ) et pour bien faire iech mon monde, 1/4 portos aussi !   (là, c'est spéciale dédicace à Miss Silvinha et à mon chéri d'amour Mini !  :love: )


 You are terrible Alèm... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mouahahahahaha... rien que pour te voir te décoincer en Gelbique (et surtout vomir tes bières comme mackie), j'irais bien à l'AES Belge. je vais demander à ma chère BOB si elle veut bien venir...   (...)




Ah là, là Alèm... tu ne connais pas le WebO...    (et... je sais me tenir, moi)...


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2004)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]nota : alem 1/4 wallon (merchi popa...  ) et pour bien faire iech mon monde, 1/4 portos aussi !   (là, c'est spéciale dédicace à Miss Silvinha et à mon chéri d'amour Mini !  :love: )[/QUOTE] tout ce délicieux mélange de cultures, ça vaut bien un coup-d'boule :love:
    moi c'est suisse-italien-portugais-allemand-belge (si si... je suis à environ 10% belge moi aussi)


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment dommage que ton compagnon ne puisse être présent à l'AE de Paris en septembre. Demande lui juste de te faire une piqûre de Belgitude avant ton voyage.


 Avec un peu de chance il sera là le week-end.  mais ça va dépendre de son boulot...


----------



## Lio70 (4 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> tout ce délicieux mélange de cultures, ça vaut bien un coup-d'boule :love:
> moi c'est suisse-italien-portugais-allemand-belge (si si... je suis à environ 10% belge moi aussi)


Moi, c'est "racines irlandaises datant du 7ème siècle" (si, si, c'est vrai). Puis, au fil du temps, quelques mélanges ça et là avec du sang hollandais, allemand et français. Et ça aurait pu aller plus loin. Au début du 20ème, un arrière-arrière-grand-père qui était allé, comme beaucoup de belges, lancer les chantiers de construction du train et du tram en Chine, s'était entiché d'une "locale". Il n'a en définitive ramené que deux vases.


----------



## noAr (4 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je ne dirais qu'une chose : À moi la Gelbique :love:



Si toi ou d'autres voulez réviser avant de partir? 

Il manque toutefois Jean-claude.

)



noAr


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a en définitive ramené que deux vases.


 D'abord on dit des cruches et ensuite on dit "il a eu 2 filles"


----------



## Piewhy (4 Août 2004)

noAr a dit:
			
		

> Si toi ou d'autres voulez réviser avant de partir?
> 
> Il manque toutefois Jean-claude.
> 
> ...


  Jean-claude il s'y trouve 

 "Radio film and TV -> Action-Film hero"


----------



## MrStone (4 Août 2004)

Tiens, ça m'étonne que personne n'ait encore évoqué la Frikandel-frites 

Apparemment il y en a beaucoup qui mangent liquide sur ce forum  :mouais:
:love:

Allez, juste pour le plaisir des yeux, un site allemand, incontournable pour tous les fans :love:


----------



## noAr (4 Août 2004)

Ah-ouf !


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah là, là Alèm... tu ne connais pas le WebO...    (et... je sais me tenir, moi)...



tu sais surement trop te tenir : trop suisse ! (pas comme superU ou Florent quoi...)

on dit "guindé" chez nous ! 

et je ne réponds pas à ce genre de MP


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu sais surement trop te tenir : trop suisse ! (pas comme superU ou Florent quoi...)
> 
> on dit "guindé" chez nous !
> 
> et je ne réponds pas à ce genre de MP



Vivement l'AE qu'on se rencontre, petit coquin...  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> D'abord on dit des cruches et ensuite on dit "il a eu 2 filles"


Wouarf!       Et un coudboul' pour le Bass!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (4 Août 2004)

moi je dit aller les belges 
ils font des super bonnes frittes des  super du bon chocolats 
donc moi je dit que les belges c'est les meilleurs mais je dois admetre que les blagues belges me font bien delirer .car les charentaient aiment les blagues grasses et de mauvais goux c'est bien connues !!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Et tu dois être un filleul de Mackie    :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (4 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> mes deux bières préférées ! :love:
> 
> Oué, le reste est tout aussi bon
> 
> tu viens quand  ?



Surtout les Belges. Ce sont des gens formidables. 

En épousant celle que j'appelle ma Perle de Bruxelles, j'ai rencontré des gens formidables, accueillant, chaleureux (et pourtant je suis d'un tempéremment plutôt "ours" a savoir solitaire et silencieux) Je suis plus proche de la famille de mon "Trésor de Belgique" (mon épouse, pour ceux qui ne suivent pas) que de la mienne, ses amis sont devenus les miens (comme si nous avions fait toutes les fête de la Bière possible, ensemble).
Quant à mon beau-père, décédé récemment et beaucoup trop tôt, il était l'être le plus aimant que j'ai connu, qui m'a accueillit comme son propre fils, et pour qui je voue, eternellement, une admiration et un respect immense. Quant à ma belle-mère je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un se dévouer autant à ceux qu'elle aime, et j'ai une tendresse toute particulière pour elle, tout comme un fils peut en avoir pour sa propre mère.

Ainsi donc la richesse de la Belgique et sans conteste ceux qui l'habitent (à par quelque cas désespéré).

Vive vous    :love:


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> En épousant celle que j'appelle ma Perle de Bruxelles, j'ai rencontré des gens formidables, accueillant, chaleureux (et pourtant je suis d'un tempéremment plutôt "ours" a savoir solitaire et silencieux) Je suis plus proche de la famille de mon "Trésor de Belgique" (mon épouse, pour ceux qui ne suivent pas) que de la mienne, ses amis sont devenus les miens (comme si nous avions fait toutes les fête de la Bière possible, ensemble).
> Quant à mon beau-père, décédé récemment et beaucoup trop tôt, il était l'être le plus aimant que j'ai connu, qui m'a accueillit comme son propre fils, et pour qui je voue, eternellement, une admiration et un respect immense. Quant à ma belle-mère je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un se dévouer autant à ceux qu'elle aime, et j'ai une tendresse toute particulière pour elle, tout comme un fils peut en avoir pour sa propre mère.


C'est touchant, ça...  
 En tout cas je confirme ces qualités de coeur pour le petit belge qui me concerne :love:


----------

